# Heroes & villains theme - brainstorm



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Great theme!! I really like that a lot.

The first thing that popped into my mind? Remember in the TV show Batman, when there was a fight they would have the cartoony looking words pop onto the screen...like BAM!!! or POW!! like this....

http://www.ozoux.com/eclectic/archive/2006/06/13/images/batman.jpg

You could paint them on paper and put them up on the walls, or paint them on cardboard and make them free-standing.

That's all I got for now, but I'll think on it some more. Good luck!


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

will you be doing this on Halloween night? Do a Superhero, Villain scavenger hunt. Put your party in groups then for around 1 hour or so you guys go to different bars parties n stuff and see how many people you find dressed up in superheros and villains each group has a digital camera or phone and has to take pictures with (to prove you saw the superheros, villains) the superheros or villains. The group with the most pictures wins I know you didn't ask about any games but this came to mind. 

P.S. Or make a list of specific monsters that you need to take pictures with like skeletons zombies witch n so on.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

That is the same Theme we are doing this year!

For a food Idea....Hero sandwiches!

We will also be having a few games that we will play that will have Heroes VS Villians to see if Good or Bad ultimatley wins.

My Sister told me today she wants to come as Me because I am her Hero...Gag!

I don't have my notebook in front of me, but as I remember ideas we have had (My 'Crew' had our first 'meeting' Valantines weekend) I will let you know.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys. Unfortunately a scavenger hunt probably wont work. We live in a smaller city without may bars. But I may be able to think of a scavenger hunt of items in the house. We do an in home party with decorations, food, drinks, & costume contest. We have air hockey, fooseball & darts as activities. 

MHooch, love that idea. I will definitely be doing that.

Natascha, we'll have to share ideas. Hero sandwiches is good. I saw an idea online for calling a veggies tray "superhero sticks" & labeling each item "for super strength", "for x-ray vision"...


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

MHooch said:


> Great theme!! I really like that a lot.
> 
> The first thing that popped into my mind? Remember in the TV show Batman, when there was a fight they would have the cartoony looking words pop onto the screen...like BAM!!! or POW!! like this....
> 
> ...


Those word bubbles would make for a great photo op!

I can see batman and the joker posing under one. Would make for some interesting combos and photos lol My guests are all hams so they would totally get into it and create some crazy comic scenes under those words.

MsM


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

This is on my short list of themes to do "someday" also, I can't wait to see what you come up with. 

Ditto on the "speech bubbles" - you can expect a lot of awesome crazy photos from that. Along the same lines, you could cover a wall in rolls of white paper and paint in your own comic book panels, just backgrounds and speech bubbles that people could pose in front of - it would bring the hand drawn aesthetic of comic books into the background of the party, as well as be great photo opportunities.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Anyone else have any great ideas? We have found someone to do our invitations for us. She is the sign maker at my husband's work & draws comics as a hobby; very talented. Maybe she would be willing to do a scene on the wall as well.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

That's awesome, HP, that you have someone that you know to do that for you, I can't wait to see how they turn out.

Your guests had such great costumes last year, I'm really looking forward to seeing what they come up with this year.

How about having some sort of trivia game about various villains and heroes: What planet was Superman from? What was Spiderman's Aunt and Uncles names? Who was Sherlock Holmes' arch enemy? Etc, etc....maybe you could make it like the "fate" game and put the questions in balloons, have people pop them and if they answer correctly, get a prize (or a shot, or whatever ) and if they are wrong, they have to do something embarrassing or silly.

I REALLY REALLY like this theme the more I think about it. What fun!!!


----------



## karenlyn (Jul 27, 2009)

Ooh, I love the superhero trivia game idea. Appeals to my nerd sensibilities.

How about superhero cupcakes? These don't look TOO hard to pull off and are pretty cool-- and since they're bats and spiders, they also fit a Halloween theme:

Spidey and Batman on Flickr - Photo Sharing! 
(sorry, photo's "spaceball" and won't show here)

I would also say that star-shaped, lightning bolt-shaped, etc., cookie cutters would be a big help when it comes to your food. You could do cookies, yes, but also cut out pieces of lightning cheese, star watermelon pieces, little talk-bubble finger sandwiches, etc.


----------



## lissinator (Apr 23, 2010)

I did this theme two years ago. It was a lot of fun, but I didn't really have time to decorate for it. Most of my friends showed up as villains. I think only one friend was a hero.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

lissinator said:


> I did this theme two years ago. It was a lot of fun, but I didn't really have time to decorate for it. Most of my friends showed up as villains. I think only one friend was a hero.


Hmmm does that say something about the kind of people you hang with? lol


----------



## jll (Nov 2, 2009)

Not sure if you were going to buy this exact costume or make it.. but in the case that you end up buying it, it's cheaper on the www.buycostumes.com website! figured i'd let you know


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks Jill! Was planning on buying.


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

It would be really easy to have some capes & masks on hand for people who come with no or lame costumes (not sure if that's an issue - my guests have all learned their lesson!). Let them choose their own persona or make them something embarassing - The Prostate Avenger or Hemorrhoid Man or something.


----------



## CJanssen (Oct 8, 2008)

Ah ha.....I am glad I came back to this forum Heroes and Villains is my theme this year as well so maybe I can get/share ideas here also.

Unfortunately I have nothing to share so far 

but I am working on it


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Welcome back CJanssen. I am sure we will all come up with some great ideas.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I am reviving this since I've actually started party planning. I know there are some others doing this theme this year. I wanted to share that at the Dollar Tree yesterday I found some card games that are Marvel Comics themed. I got one of each to use in the costume contest prize baskets.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Another "trivia" game you could do is match the superpowers with the hero/villain...just an idea.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

HeatherEve1234 said:


> It would be really easy to have some capes & masks on hand for people who come with no or lame costumes (not sure if that's an issue - my guests have all learned their lesson!). Let them choose their own persona or make them something embarassing - The Prostate Avenger or Hemorrhoid Man or something.


That freakin' hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I had a friend do this for me on photo shop. I am going to have him do one for each guest, then I'll burn them onto a DVD to play on the big screen. I thought it would be fun for people to watch for their comic self to pop on the screen.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I am heaving a really hard time coming up with prizes for the costume contest. Doesn't have to fit the theme, but any ideas that do would be great too. Maybe a cape that says "Best costume"?


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Are you talking about prizes or awards?

For prizes, you could do baskets with superhero stickers, action figures, comic books, cd, etc.

For awards/trophies....you could use action figures or emblems from the heroes and villains mounted on a plaque/stand.

I see a question mark (riddler) trophy for the funniest costume. A superman emblem for the best hero trophy. Red skull trophy for best villain...etc.

Meeps


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Love the idea of characters on a plaque/stand. For the sake of time & money (my prize baskets always add up) we went out & bought Halloween themed wine & silver skull wine bottle stoppers. I am going to put a cape on the best hero bottle & a mask on the best villian bottle.


----------

